# Anyone here tried Doxepin/Silenor?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

so i just started taking this a couple nights ago. my sleep is better, but my doc says it might help with IBS as this is a secondary effect it has.things seem a little better (my diet is very strict though) so i'll need to wait a bit longer. i use imodium every 3rd day to avoid constipation.anyone else have experience with it? it's side effect profile seems quite harsh.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i just heard this stuff can upset the gut. is that true? i took it earlier and slept for a couple hours and had mild stomach aches with gas.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, i tried taking 3 tablets of the doxepin last night and had a great sleep. i woke up a couple hours ago and have a bad stomache ache. do you think the doxepin could cause this? i read in the side effect profile that it can cause 'stomach flu' do you think this is possible? i thought it was used for IBS?just found thisGastrointestinal:Nausea, epigastric distress, vomiting, flatulence, abdominal pain, diarrhea, peculiar taste, stomatitis. http://www.mentalhealth.com/drug/p30-s03.html


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

could it be because i took 3?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

this is so frustrating. i just want IBS to be over.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes of course it could be because you took three. And for some people they would only have to take _one_ and they might experience the side effects you mentioned. I would strongly urge you to take ANY medications AS prescribed. Talk to your pharmacist if you have any medication questions.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

well, doxepin is supposed to be used off-label to help people with IBS. i also needed something to help me stay asleep so i thought this would be ideal. thanks anyway


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i stopped taking it yesterday and had terrible D for 5 hours. i'm going to start it again tonight.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is a tricyclic antidepressant and I would again urge you to take it AS prescribed and not 'play around with' it.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, thanks.i'm not really interested in the Anti-Depressant qualities though. just looking for some relief. yesterday was really bad. 40 degree celsius outside and being stuck in the bathroom for 5 hours is not a good combo.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The medication doesn't know WHAT you are interested in. So.. becareful. Antidepressants are rarely if at all prescribed "As Needed". Most need you to take them _consistently_, as prescribed, to see any good effect from them.


----------

